# عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*اخواني الاحباء :wub:*

*السلام من الله على الجميع مسلمين و مسيحيين *

*لي سؤال ارجو ان اجد عليه اجابة من الجميع بصدر رحب *

*و تذكروا رجاء اننا لسنا في ساحة حرب *


*السؤال *

*نحن كمسلمين لا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح عليه السلام على انه اله او انه تجسد للرب في الناسوت *
*بل نؤمن به على انه نبي كريم ارسل من قبل الرب بطريقة اعجازية من ناحية الولادة و التحدث في المهد و الرفع ... الخ *
*و نؤمن ايضا انه كلمة منه القاها على السيدة الطاهرة مريم العذراء سلام الله عليها *

*و ايضا لا نؤمن بقضية الصلب و ذلك مذكور تماما في كتابنا ( القراّن الكريم ) بل نؤمن انه رفع الى السماء و بأنه سيعود في زمان معين قبل قدوم الساعة اي يوم القيامة و هبوطه هو من علامات قيام الساعة و شرط من شروط قيامها و سيهبط في مكان ما ( بعض الاقوال تقول انه سيهبط في مدينة دمشق ) و سيحل العدل في العالم .... الخ *

*عموما سؤالي هو *

*ما هي نظرة المسيحية للمسلمين *

*من حيث موضوع الايمان *

*حيث ان اغلب ما تؤمنون به لا نؤمن به و قد يتمادى بعض المسلمين المتعصبين و يصلون الى مرحلة تكفير المسيحيين علما انكم مذكورين في كتابنا على انكم الضالين و الضالين طبعا ممكن ان يهتدوا *


*فهل نحن كمسلمين لا نؤمن بكل معتقداتكم نعتبر كفارا او ماذا *



*انتظر الاجابة من جميع الاعضاء و ارجو مشاركات خالية من الاهانات و التجريح من قبل الطرفين ليكون هذا الموضوع يحتوي على الفائدة للجميع *

*بكل محبة للجميع *


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

عزيزي باتريوت
سلام  لك ايضا.
بالنسبة للمسيحية لا يوجد لفظ كافر او كفر في قاموس المسيحية..
فلا يوجد كفار و لا يوجد كافر  و لا يوجد حتي اللفظ.

و لكن ما هو موجد هو مؤمن او غير مؤمن.
فقد علمنا الكتاب المقدس ان لا نحكم علي احد.. بل نترك له هو الحكم.. لاننا بتكفير اي احد نكون قد حكمنا عليه و لكننا لسنا بقضاة او حكام...و لكن اذا قلنا عليه انه غير مؤمن فهذه الكلمة ليس بها اي حكم بل هي تؤضيح لنوعية اعتقاده..
فالكافر هو الكافر بالله.. اما الغير مؤمن فهو ربما يؤمن بالله و لكنه لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح و لا يؤمن بصلبه... و بالتالي نحن لا نقول او نحكم علي الشخص بل نوضح حالة عدم الايمان.

فيقول الكتاب المقدس صراحة:
[Q-BIBLE]
متي 7 : 1 - 5
   [SIZE=-2]1[/SIZE]  لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا. [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]  لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون.وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم.[SIZE=-2]3  ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك.واما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]4[/SIZE]  ام كيف تقول لأخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك وها الخشبة في عينك. [SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE]  يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك.وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك.

[/Q-BIBLE]

من هذه الايات يتضح لنا اننا لا نقدر ان نحكم علي الغير لاننا نحن ايضا بلا خطية.. فكيف اعاتب انا انسان لانه كذب في حين انني ايضا اكذب؟؟؟ 
لو فرضنا اني لا اكذب و لكني اشتم.. فكيف اعاتبه علي كذبه في حين اني انا نفسي اخطئ؟؟؟
بأختصار.. نحن كلنا خاطئين و لا نقدر ان نحكم علي غيرنا...و لكن من هو القادر علي ذلك؟؟؟ من هو الذي يحكم و يعاقب؟؟ هو الله.

و هنا ايضا مثال جميل جدا من الكتاب المقدس:
[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا 8 : 2 - 10
   [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]  ثم حضر ايضا الى الهيكل في الصبح وجاء اليه جميع الشعب فجلس يعلّمهم. [SIZE=-2]3[/SIZE]  وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا.ولما اقاموها في الوسط [SIZE=-2]4[/SIZE]  قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل. [SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE]  وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت. [SIZE=-2]6[/SIZE]  قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.واما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب باصبعه على الارض.[SIZE=-2]7  ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]8[/SIZE]  ثم انحنى ايضا الى اسفل وكان يكتب على الارض. [SIZE=-2]9[/SIZE] واما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكّتهم خرجوا واحدا فواحدا مبتدئين من الشيوخ الى الآخرين.وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط. [SIZE=-2]10[/SIZE]  فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر احدا سوى المرأة قال لها يا امرأة اين هم اولئك المشتكون عليك.أما دانك احد.

[/Q-BIBLE]

فهنا نجد ان السيد المسيح قد اوضح لنا انه اذا نريد ان ندين احد فيجب ان نكون نحن في المركز الذي يسمح لنا بذلك ..فليس معني اننا امسكنا زاني و نحن لا نزني اذن نقدر ان نحكم عليه.. لا .. بل المعني اذا امسكنا زاني.. فلكي نحكم عليه يجب ان نكون نحن بلا خطيئة تماما...فمن منا بلا خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا احد... اذن لا نقدر ان نحكم علي الغير..
فلا اقدر ان اقول لك انك كافر.. ليس من حقي حتي ان انطق هذه بهذه الكلمة في حق اي انسان.


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

سلام ونعمة لك اخي Patriot 
كما قال  انت الفادي نحن لا نحكم على احد و لا ندين احد لا .. 
والسبب ببساطه ....
[Q-BIBLE] 
ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك.واما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها
[/Q-BIBLE]

ولكن ان عبرت لك عن رايي ... فهو راي ... وليس تكفير ...

رايي بالاسلام هو هو منذ سنين
دستور دولة ...
نظام حكم ...
لا علاقة له من قريب او من بعيد ... بانه شيء من الله 

فالمسيح قال لنا سيتاي من بعدي انبياء كذبه 
فبالتالي نحن لا نؤمن بمن سيتكلم من بعده لانه وكما قال عنه السيد المسيح "كذبه"

اما بالنسبة لشخص الرسول ... فهو صاحب السلطه !!!!!
كان طموحة ان يقيم دولة بنظام حكم منه !!!!!
ونسب دستوره الى الله ..
الله ملك السلام ... لم و لن يرفع السيف بوجه عدوه ... 

اما الذدين الاسلامي نشر بحد السيف

واتوقع يا اخي  Patriot  لو عدت بالزمن لاجدادك .. ووصلت الى جدك الذي أسلم ... ورأيت طريقة اسلامه كيف كانت .. ستغير رايك !!!!

كل هذا رايي الشخصي .. 
فانت تخطط وانا اخطط والله يفعل ما يشاء ​


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

وعليك السلام اخ باتريوت .....لكن احب اعلق علي سؤالك اولا.... 
من قال لك ان القران لم يقل ان النصاري كفار الم تقرا قول الله تعالي :"لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم...." الاية واضحة يااخي في تكفيرهم...... واحب ان اوضح شئ للنصاري....ان كلمة كافر=غير مؤمن ..
لان بالنظر الي المعجم سنري ان معني كلمة كافر تعني منكر وجاحد وانتم بالطبع تنكرون ديننا ونحن ننكر دينكم فانتم بالنسبة لنا كافرون بديننا اي منكرون له وجاحدون به وانا اقول لكم اننا كافرون بدينكم ....فانتم تجعلونها من السب لكم لكن رجاءا افهموا معني الكلام اولا......
واقول لرمزي : انت اولا خرجت خارج نطاق الموضوع وقذفتنا بعدة شبهات ليس لها اساس من الصحة... الاخ باتريوت طلب اراء الجميع في المسلمين من ناحية نظرة المسيحين اليهم بالايمان او الكفر ..وانت خرجت علينا تقول الاسلام انتشر بالسيف وانه كذا وكذا ..وقلت نبي الاسلام هو كذا وكذا... وتناسيت سؤال الاخ... رجاء  الرد علي السؤال فقط دون الخروج حيث ان هذه دوما رغبة المشرفين... واذا اردت الحديث عن تلك الشبهات افتح موضوعا جديدا وان شاء الله ستجد الذين يردون........
واخيرا وليس آخرا ان شاء الله تقبلوا تحياتي.......


----------



## Patriot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

*الاخوة الاحباء *

*شكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع *

*و شكرا ايضا على الاسلوب البناء في الحورا الهادئ الذي اتبعه جميع الاخوة *


*الاخ انت الفادي الحبيب اجبتني بأنك لا تستطيع ان تقول عن اي كان انه كافر و هذا امر رائع و لكنك وصفتني بغير مؤمن ان جاز التعبير *

*طيب عظيم جدا فهل اتساويى انا كمسلم مع احد المسحيين اللذين لا يطبقون الشرائع المسيحية بشكل كامل ام ان غير الايمان او غير المؤمن هو درجات *
*يعني بمعنى اوضح *
*الكثير من الاخوة المسحيين حول العالم لا يطبقون تعاليم السيد المسيح بشكل كامل بل ينتقصون منها او لا يطبقونها ابدا اي مسيحي بالهوية فهل انا كمسلم لا اؤمن ابدا بالسيد المسيح على انه اله اتساوى مع هذا الشخص *

*الاخ رمزي الحبيب فعلا اخي الحبيب لقد خرجت عن نطاق الموضوع الذي فتحته انا فما دخل اجدادي بالموضوع و ما دخل طريقة انتشار الاسلام *

*سؤالي واضح اخي الحبيب هل انا كمسلم لا اؤمن بالسيد المسيح على انه الله و لا اؤمن بقصة صلبه و لا بأي من كتابكم اعد كافرا ام ماذا *

*الاخ الحبيب XXXl  *
*شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مداخلتك و شكرا لتذكيري بهذه الايات *
*و لكن الموضوع ايضا ليس عن تكفيري للمسيحيين او لا و ان كان هذا ضمن مداخلتي *

*فأرجو الاجابة عن السؤال بشكل واضخ *

*ما رأي المسيحية في المسلمين *


*شكرا لكم و انتظار المزيد من مشاركات الاخوة المسيحيين *

*بكل محبة *


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



> واقول لرمزي : انت اولا خرجت خارج نطاق الموضوع


 
كيف اكون قد خرجت من نطاق الموضوع
لقد سالت عن رايي بالاسلام ...
في بداية الامر تكلم الاخ Patriot عن رايه ..وكلها نتافي المسيحيه .. ولكنه قال رايه
وانا بدوري عبرت عن رايي و هو قلت انه راي شخصي 

*



سؤالي واضح اخي الحبيب هل انا كمسلم لا اؤمن بالسيد المسيح على انه الله و لا اؤمن بقصة صلبه و لا بأي من كتابكم اعد كافرا ام ماذا 


أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا هاد سؤالك اشي تاني ...
نحن لا نكفر ... ولن نقاتل لتامنوا بان السيد المسيح هو الله 
انتم لا تؤمنون بما يقوله الكتاب المقدس .. نحن لا نستطيع ان نكفر بكم.....
ان الله هو الذي سيحدد من الكافر.....
سلامي لكم ....
*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

 هاي باريت .. كيفك اخوي ؟ صار زمان من شفتك و علقت على تعليقاتك و مواضيعك 

......... زي ما قال الاخ فادي طبعا هوة كفى و وفى .. فيش عنا شي ( انت كافر ) او ( همة كفرة ) و هيك .. فيش هيك اشي 

في عنا مؤمن و غير مؤمن .. 

و الايمان هادا يكون بيسوع المسيح .. لاهوته و تجسده و صلبه و قيامته طبعا 

و طبعا جواب لسؤالك انت بتكون غير مؤمن زيك زي اي مسيحي بس بل اسم و مبيؤمنش بيسوع و لاهوته و صلبه و قيامته 

بتفرقش ..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



> وعليك السلام اخ باتريوت .....لكن احب اعلق علي سؤالك اولا....
> من قال لك ان القران لم يقل ان النصاري كفار الم تقرا قول الله تعالي :"لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم...." الاية واضحة يااخي في تكفيرهم...... واحب ان اوضح شئ للنصاري....ان كلمة كافر=غير مؤمن ..





نحن يا حبيبي لم نكفركم ولم نقول لقد كفر الذين قالو ان محمد رسول الله ولا نصفكم بالضالين ولا بالقردة والخنزير نحن نحبكم  <احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الي مبغضيكم صلو لاجل الذين يسئون اليكم>

فعلمنا الرب يسوع لهو المجد ان نحب اعدائنا فهل مش هنحب اخوتنا المسلمين الي مش اعدئنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فالمسيح يحب كل العالم اجمع مجاش للمسحين فقط او للمسلمين فقط بل لجميع المسكونة كلها


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Patriot قال:


> *الاخوة الاحباء *
> 
> *شكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع *
> 
> ...



عزيزي باتريوت... يجب ان نعرف اولا عن اي فئة نحن نتحدث
هل عن الفئة التي لا تؤمن بالله اصلا؟؟
هل الفئة التي تؤمن بالله و الثالوث و لا يفعلون الوصايا؟؟
ام عن اي فئة؟؟؟
و لكني سأرد عليك علي حسب فهمي لسؤالك.... فأنت قلت 


> *طيب عظيم جدا فهل اتساويى انا كمسلم مع احد المسحيين اللذين لا يطبقون الشرائع المسيحية بشكل كامل ام ان غير الايمان او غير المؤمن هو درجات *



اعتقد من سؤالك ان الحديث عن المسيحي الذي يؤمن بالمسيح و لكنه لا ينفذ تعاليمه؟؟
في هذه الحالة لا يتساوي مع المسلم اي لا يطلق عليه كلمة غير مؤمن.. لانه هناك فرق بينك و بينه.. فأنت لا تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح اذن انت غير مؤمن و لكنه هو يؤمن بالسيد المسيح فهو مؤمن.. و لكن مع الفرق ايضا انه لا ينفذ تعاليم المسيح اذن يقال اليه ضعيف الايمان..
اي انه لديه الايمان لكنه ضعيف لاسباب متنوعة عديدة..كضعفه الشخصي امام الخطية او ضعفه امام الحياة.. او او او..
اما لو قلت انه مسيحي و لا يؤمن بالمسيح كأله اذن فهو ليس مسيحي..و بالتالي تنطبق عليه التسمية التي تطبق عليك بغير مؤمن.

ففي حالة عدم ايمانك لا يسعنا الا ان نصلي لك و ندعو الله ان ينير عقلك و قلبك بنوره.. و لكن تعاملاتنا معك تستمر بكل فرح و كل محبة.. فنحن نكره الخطية و لكننا نحب البشر كلها..

اما بخصوص الاخ اكس اكس اكس ال..
عزيزي.. معني كلمة كافر هو الناكر و الجاحد.. دون فصل المسمين عن بعض..
فلا تقدر ان تقول الكافر هو الناكر فقط و لا تقدر ان تقول ان الكافر هو الجاحد فقط... بل الكافر هو الناكر الجاحد.
و بالتالي دعنا نناقش الكلمة و معناها من حيث التعامل معها و الاحساس الذي توحي به هذه الالفاظ.

فنجد ان كلمة الناكر والجاحد هو معني غليظ كريه.. منفر.. فهو ينفر الاخرين من الشخص الذي اطلق عليه هذا الاسم.. فمن منا يقدر ان يتعامل او يحب انسان ناكر للجميل و جاحدا ايضا؟؟؟ نكران الجميل مثلا لا يستلزم الجحود و لكن بأضافة الصفتين معا اصبح المسمي كريه جدا..
فلا يقدر الناس ان يقدموا المساعدة لانسان ناكر و جاحد..
فأنت بلفظ كافر هذا لم تنعته بعدم ايمانه بمحمد بل نعتته بالناكر للجميل و الجاحد.. اي الانسان الذي لا يستحق اي رحمة او تعامل معه..

اذن هذا اللفظ (كافر) هو حكم منك علي انسان و اتهامه بالنكران و الجحود و تفرزه بهذا الاسم عن المجتمع بالرغم من انه قد يكون انسانا طيب القلب.

اذن اسم كافر هو لفظ يحمل حكم مسبق علي شخص لا يستحقه الانسان.

اما في المسيحية فأنت غير مؤمن.. فمن هذا اللفظ يعلم الناس ان هذا الانسان غير مؤمن بالمسيح و لكن لفظ غير مؤمن لم يمس شخصية هذا الانسان لا من قريب و لا من بعيد... فبالرغم من عدم ايمانه فهو قد يكون انسان طيبا  او انسانا جيدا.
فلا تتكون لدي الناس اي افكار مسبقة عن شخصية الغير المؤمن بسبب هذا المسمي.

و هذا هو الفرق بين لفظ كافر و لفظ غير مؤمن.
الاول يعطي تصور عن شخصية الانسان قد تكون خاطئة.. و الاخر يعطي فكرة عن ايمان هذا الشخص فقط و لا يتطرق الي شخصه و طباعه.


----------



## bebogm2010 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

اما من رائى وهذا ما يوجد عندنا فى المسيحية 

سواء المسلمين او غيرهم 
ليسوا مسحيين
فهم ليسوا كفار
ولا اعداء
لنا ولكنكم احبائنا فكما ذكر لك الاخ مارون

ولكن المشكلة انكم تسيرون وراء القران وتعتقدوا اننا كفرة

واخى كيف تذكرون اهل الكتاب بالخير مرة
وكيف تصفوهم بالكفرة مر اخرى اليس هذا تناقض 
وشكرا لك


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



marounandrew قال:


> نحن يا حبيبي لم نكفركم ولم نقول لقد كفر الذين قالو ان محمد رسول الله ولا نصفكم بالضالين ولا بالقردة والخنزير نحن نحبكم  <احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الي مبغضيكم صلو لاجل الذين يسئون اليكم>
> 
> فعلمنا الرب يسوع لهو المجد ان نحب اعدائنا فهل مش هنحب اخوتنا المسلمين الي مش اعدئنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> فالمسيح يحب كل العالم اجمع مجاش للمسحين فقط او للمسلمين فقط بل لجميع المسكونة كلها



انا اوضحت معني كلمة كافر مسبقا ولا حرج ان تقول لي انت كافر بديني ... وعلي فكرة نحن نحب لله وفي الله اما اذا كان الشخص عدو لله فانا ابغضه...وان كان حبيب الله فانا احبه.... ولقد علمنا ربنا ونبينا ان نحترم الغير وان نعامل غير المسلمين بالحسني....
والله اعلم بما في الضمير....


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



bebogm2010 قال:


> اما من رائى وهذا ما يوجد عندنا فى المسيحية
> 
> سواء المسلمين او غيرهم
> ليسوا مسحيين
> ...



نسير وراء القران لانه كتابنا كما تسير انت وراء الانجيل... وفعلا نعتقد انكم كفرة بديننا ولكن راجع معني كلمة كافر في مداخلتي الاولي .... عندما اقول لك انك كافر بديني فانا لا اسبك ولكن اقول لك انك منكر وجاحد بديني...
والقران يذكر اهل الكتاب بالخير الذين كانوا علي الحق ويبوخ ويعيب علي الذين ضلوا .....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



> اوضحت معني كلمة كافر مسبقا ولا حرج ان تقول لي انت كافر بديني ... وعلي فكرة نحن نحب لله وفي الله اما اذا كان الشخص عدو لله فانا ابغضه...وان كان حبيب الله فانا احبه.... ولقد علمنا ربنا ونبينا ان نحترم الغير وان نعامل غير المسلمين بالحسني....
> والله اعلم بما في الضمير....


تكفرون كل العالم يا مسلمين وبالنسبلكم عادي فعلا وحتي الله خلتوة يعادي حرام عليكم فشتان ما تقولة علي الله الحنين المحب للجميع صحح مدة الله بتاع الاسلام الي بتدافعوا عنة بالسيف والقتل علي العموم مش دة موضعنا ياريت نفتح موضوع جديد علشان اخونا بورترات ميضيقش اسف بور ترات


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



marounandrew قال:


> تكفرون كل العالم يا مسلمين وبالنسبلكم عادي فعلا وحتي الله خلتوة يعادي حرام عليكم فشتان ما تقولة علي الله الحنين المحب للجميع صحح مدة الله بتاع الاسلام الي بتدافعوا عنة بالسيف والقتل علي العموم مش دة موضعنا ياريت نفتح موضوع جديد علشان اخونا بورترات ميضيقش اسف بور ترات



يابني انت ليه مش قادر تفهم معني كلمة كافر لغويا..طيب لو مش مصدقني دور عليها في المعاجم والقواميس .. سبحان الله... 
ونحن ياعزيزي نؤمن بان الله ارحم الراحمين وخير الغافرين وهو الرؤوف الرحيم...ولكنه ايضا شديد العقاب قوي عزيز جبار السماوات والاراضين...ولا نعبده من جهة واحدة... فنحن نعبد الله محبة وتذللا .. ونخافه ونرجوه...
وشبهة ان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف يمكنك ان تفتح موضوعا جديدا لهذه الشبهة وسنرد عليها بفضل الله....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

اوي اوي بس مش الاسلام انتشر بالسيف لان كوبتك مان عملها قبل كدة انا هفتحلك موضوع ثنائي بيني وبينك عن التكفيرxxxl


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



xxxl قال:


> نسير وراء القران لانه كتابنا كما تسير انت وراء الانجيل... وفعلا نعتقد انكم كفرة بديننا ولكن راجع معني كلمة كافر في مداخلتي الاولي .... عندما اقول لك انك كافر بديني فانا لا اسبك ولكن اقول لك انك منكر وجاحد بديني...
> والقران يذكر اهل الكتاب بالخير الذين كانوا علي الحق ويبوخ ويعيب علي الذين ضلوا .....



ربما انت قرأت مشاركتي و تجاهلتها او انك لم تقرأها اصلا.

عزيزي... عندما تقول لي اني كافر اذن انت تقول لي اني ناكر و جاحد.. و بالتالي انت لم تتطرق الي ايماني بكلمة كافر بل تطرقت الي شخصيتي نفسها.. فأنت تنعتني بالانسان الناكر و الجاحد.. ايا كان ما هو المنكور او المجحود به...فأنت بالتالي تحكم علي شخصي و ليس علي ايماني.

بمعني اخر... توخي الدقة في الوصف.. فأنت تريد ان تقول بأني لا اؤمن بدينك... فيجب ان تتوخي الدقة و تقول اني لا اؤمن.. اما انك تقول اني جاحد و ناكر.. فها لا يتطرق الي ايماني بل يتطرق الي شخصيتي و تعاملاتي مع الناس...
فأنت تتهمني كأنسان بأني انسان ناكر و جاحد.. بغض النظر عن الايمان..

لو اردنا ان نعطي مثال فنقول:
 ان جارك مريض.. فأنت تتكلم مع صديقك و تحكي له علي جارك.. فماذا تقول؟؟؟
هل تقول له: ان جاري انسان شرير و حاقد في السرير؟؟
ام تقول له : ان جاري مريض لذلك يرقد في السرير؟؟
هل رقاده في السرير من اجل حقده ام من اجل مرضه؟؟
و كذلك كلمة كافر و غير مؤمن..
فكلمة كافر تصف طبيعة الانسان و لا تصف ايمانه.
و كلمة غير مؤمن تصف ايمان الشخص و لا تتطرق الي طبيعته او شخصيته.

فهل ماذلت تريد استخدام هذا اللفظ عزيزي المسلم؟؟


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Ramzi قال:


> كيف اكون قد خرجت من نطاق الموضوع
> لقد سالت عن رايي بالاسلام ...
> في بداية الامر تكلم الاخ Patriot عن رايه ..وكلها نتافي المسيحيه .. ولكنه قال رايه
> وانا بدوري عبرت عن رايي و هو قلت انه راي شخصي
> ...


 
*عظيم *

*طيب من وجهة نظر المسيحية ماذا سيكون مصيرنا نحن المسلمين اللذين لم نؤمن بألوهية السيد المسح و لا بصلبه ..... الخ *

*و ماذا سيكون مصير المسيحي الذي ينتقص من واجباته او الذي لا يقوم بواجباته ابدا*


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هاي باريت .. كيفك اخوي ؟ صار زمان من شفتك و علقت على تعليقاتك و مواضيعك
> 
> *اهلا بالاخت الكريمة عاشقة دجلة *
> *فعلا اشتقت الى الحوار معك *
> ...


 

*اختي الكريمة ارجو ان تتأكدي من معلوماتك اكثر من هذا فالاخ انت الفادي فيما بعد فرق ما بين المسلم و بين المسيحي المنتقص لتعليمات السيد المسيح *
*و ارجو ايضا الرد على سؤالي للاخ رمزي *

*بخصوص مصير المسلمين في يوم القيامة*


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



marounandrew قال:


> نحن يا حبيبي لم نكفركم ولم نقول لقد كفر الذين قالو ان محمد رسول الله ولا نصفكم بالضالين ولا بالقردة والخنزير نحن نحبكم <احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الي مبغضيكم صلو لاجل الذين يسئون اليكم>
> 
> فعلمنا الرب يسوع لهو المجد ان نحب اعدائنا فهل مش هنحب اخوتنا المسلمين الي مش اعدئنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> فالمسيح يحب كل العالم اجمع مجاش للمسحين فقط او للمسلمين فقط بل لجميع المسكونة كلها


 

*يا اخي الكريم *


*لم اخذت المسار  الى تشتيت الموضوع *

*سؤالنا واضح *

*ما هي النظرة المسيحية للمسلمين *

*و ما هي نتيجة اعمالهم في الاخرة *


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



marounandrew قال:


> تكفرون كل العالم يا مسلمين وبالنسبلكم عادي فعلا وحتي الله خلتوة يعادي حرام عليكم فشتان ما تقولة علي الله الحنين المحب للجميع صحح مدة الله بتاع الاسلام الي بتدافعوا عنة بالسيف والقتل علي العموم مش دة موضعنا ياريت نفتح موضوع جديد علشان اخونا بورترات ميضيقش اسف بور ترات


 

*مش مشكلة حبيبي *

*بس فعلا بدأ الموضوع يتشتت من قبلك و من قبل الاخ xxL  *

*على العموم اخي الكريم *

*كلمة كافر ليست شتيمة و انما هي تعني من لم يؤمن *

*هذا اولا اما ثانيا *

*فمحم لا نكفر احدا كمسلمين *

*و لكن الوارد ليدنا بالقراّن هو امر واضح و كما اسلفت في بداية الموضوع ان اول سورة في القراّن تصفكم بالضالين و بالتالي الضال يمكن ان يهتدي الى الطريق الصحيح *

*اما بعد ذلك فما قصده القراّن بذكره للمسيحيين بشكل هجومي فهو لمن امتنع عن الدين الحق *

*على العموم نعود لموضوعنا *

*ماهي نهاية المسلم في يوم القيامة *


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



انت الفادي قال:


> ربما انت قرأت مشاركتي و تجاهلتها او انك لم تقرأها اصلا.
> 
> عزيزي... عندما تقول لي اني كافر اذن انت تقول لي اني ناكر و جاحد.. و بالتالي انت لم تتطرق الي ايماني بكلمة كافر بل تطرقت الي شخصيتي نفسها.. فأنت تنعتني بالانسان الناكر و الجاحد.. ايا كان ما هو المنكور او المجحود به...فأنت بالتالي تحكم علي شخصي و ليس علي ايماني.
> 
> ...


 
*انتظر ردك اخي انت الفادي لنكمل الحوار *

*و سؤال اخر خطر على بالي و سألته لبعض الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع *

*ما هي نهاية المسلمين يوم القيامة *


----------



## انت الفادي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Patriot قال:


> *و هل بامكانك ان تفصل ايمانك عن شخصيتك اخي انت الفادي *
> 
> *الايمان هو امر تؤمن به انت شخصيا او ترفضه شخصيا و ذلك لتوابع او عوارض او حوادث تحصل معك شخصيا *
> *فمع العلم انك قد تولد مسيحيا و تعيش على هذه الشاكلة حتى تبلغ اشدك بين اهلك و لكن بعد ذلك عندما يصبح عقلك يعمل بشكل كامل فأنت تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال و لا تجد له تفسيرا و بعد ذلك تبدأ محاولة البحث عن الحقيقة و كما قلت لك يقودك الى الحقيقة التي تستيقنها نفسك بعض التجرب التي قد تمر بها *


عزيزي باتريوت نعم اقدر ان افصل بين ايماني و شخصيتي او تصرفاتي الشخصية..
لانه هناك فرق بين ايماني و بين تعاليم ايماني..فأنت مثلا ذكرت مسبقا المسيحي بالاسم الذي لا يعمل بتعاليم المسيح.. فهو يؤمن بالمسيح و لكنه لا يعمل تعاليمه اذن بالتالي اصبح الايمان شئ منفصل عن الشخصية و الافعال.
اذن لا نقدر ان نصف الايمان بأشياء خاصة بالشخصية و الا سنقوم بالخلط و الاحكام المسبقة.
فكلمة غير مؤمن اذن تحدد نوعية ايمان الشخص دون التطرق الي شخصيته او افعاله.
اما كلمة كافر فهي تتطرق الي الشخصية بوصف الانسان بالناكر و الجاحد.




Patriot قال:


> *اخي الكريم مع احترامي لك فمثالك لا يرتبط بالواقع *
> 
> *المثال قد يصبح جاري غير مؤمن بالله و لا بالرسول لذا هو كافر *
> *او على حد قولكم *
> ...



بالعكس.. المثل يرتبط ارتباط وثيق بالموضوع و هو التسمية الخاطئة للاشياء دون توخي الدقة..ففي المثال قمت بأطلاق مسمي خاطئ لوصف سبب رقود جاري في السرير..بأن اص شخصه.. و كان من المفروض ان اصف حالته المرضية دون التطرق الي شخصيته.
اما جحودك و نكرانك للسيد المسيح لا يصنع منك انسان جاحدا بكل شئ في الدنيا او انسان ناكرا لكل شئ في الدنيا..اذن لا اقدر ان اقول لك انك كافر.. لان كلمة كافر بمعناها تدخل الي شخصك و تصفك بأنسان ناكر جاحد عموما.. اي ليس فقط بالصلب و السيد المسيح بل بكل شئ في الحياة..فأنا كجار لك لن اتعامل معك لانك انسان جاحد و ناكر للجميل..
اما لقب غير المؤمن هو الادق في المعني.. لانك بالفعل لا تؤمن به.. و لكنه لا يتطرق الي شخصك كأنسان طيب او شرير او انسان كريم او بخيل او انسان ناكر للجميل او انسان معترف به..

اذن عزيزي يجب ان لا نخلط بين الايمان و التصرفات الشخصية.



Patriot قال:


> *انتظر ردك اخي انت الفادي لنكمل الحوار *
> 
> *و سؤال اخر خطر على بالي و سألته لبعض الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع *
> 
> *ما هي نهاية المسلمين يوم القيامة *



نهاية كل من لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح مع العلم ان الايمان بالسيد المسيح ليس هو رخصة للخلاص... لان اليمان يجب ان يكون مقترن بالاعمال.. لانه ايمان دون اعمال هو ايمان ميت.. مثل الشجرة التي دون ثمار و اوراق هي ميته.
ليس قول كلمة (انا اؤمن بالسيد المسيح) هو الذي يخلصك وحده.. بل اعمالك التي تثبت هذا الايمان..
يقول الكتاب المقدس:
[Q-BIBLE]
رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 14 - 17
  [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE]  واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين.هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الامين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله. [SIZE=-2]15[/SIZE]  انا عارف اعمالك انك لست باردا ولا حارا.ليتك كنت باردا او حارا.[SIZE=-2]16  هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقيأك من فمي[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]17[/SIZE]  لانك تقول اني انا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي الى شيء ولست تعلم انك انت الشقي والبئس وفقير واعمى وعريان.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فنجد في هذه الايات صورة من صور الايمان الفاتر و الذي ليس بحار او بارد..
فهو يقف في منتصف الطريق... فهو يقول انا اؤمن و لكنه لا يعمل تعاليم هذا الايمان..فهو اذن فاتر..و بالتالي سيتم القائه خارجا... لانك لا تقدر ان تقف الي جوار الطرفين و لا تقدر ان تخدم سيدين..فلا تقدر ان تقول انا احب الشر و الخير معا..و لا تقدر ان تجمع الاثنان معا..اما ان تختار الخير او تختار الشر.. و لكنك تقف في المنتصف.. و علي حسب حوجة نفسك تختار.. فاليوم يجب ان تكون شريرا فتختار الشر.. و غدا تحتاج الخير فتكون خيرا..و هكذا.

عزيزي... الايمان المسيحي ليس هو مجرد كلمتين و انتهي.. بل هو حياة كاملة.. اما ان تعيشها او تتركها.. و لكن لن يلزمك احد بتركها او بالبقاء فيها لانه يجب ان يكون الخيار لك كاملا.


----------



## Patriot (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي باتريوت نعم اقدر ان افصل بين ايماني و شخصيتي او تصرفاتي الشخصية..
> لانه هناك فرق بين ايماني و بين تعاليم ايماني..فأنت مثلا ذكرت مسبقا المسيحي بالاسم الذي لا يعمل بتعاليم المسيح.. فهو يؤمن بالمسيح و لكنه لا يعمل تعاليمه اذن بالتالي اصبح الايمان شئ منفصل عن الشخصية و الافعال.
> 
> *اخي الحبيب انت الفادي *
> ...


 

طيب اخي الكريم لم تذكر لي ايضا ما مصيرنا نحن المسلمين يوم القيامة


----------



## انت الفادي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

عزيزي باتريوت

ماذلت تخلط انت بين الايمان و بين تعاليم الايمان..
لسبب بسيط جدا...
المسلم ضعيف الايمان لا ينكر محمد..و لا ينكر الله... بل لا يعمل اعماله.. بكل بساطة.. ولكن ان سألته ماذا سيقول؟؟
سيقول انه يؤمن بمحمد رسول و الي اخره..
ثم المسيحي ضعيف الايمان...فهو يؤمن بالسيد المسيح و لكنه لا يعمل تعاليم المسيح... فأن سألته سيقول لك نعم هو يؤمن بالمسيح اله و بالصلب.. و لكنه لا يعمل تعاليمه... لمذا لا يعملها؟؟؟ شئ يعود الي شخصيته.. ولكن ايمانه في حد ذاته ليس له علاقة بشخصيته.
اما قولك ان اغلب التصرفات تنبع من الايمان فهذا خطاء فادح...  لان الايمان ليس له تدخل بشخصيتك و افعالك بل تعاليم الايمان هي التي تتدخل في الشخصية.

دعنا نضع مثال:
ماذا كان سيكون حال المسلمين لو ان محمد جاء كنبي و لكنه لم يأتي بتعليم؟؟؟ في هذه الحالة كنت ستؤمن به.. و لكنك كنت ستستقي التعليم من مكان اخر او من مصدر اخر..
مثالك اخر... نجد انسان يؤمن بالديمقراطية.. و لكنه يسير بها بمفهومه الخاص.. واخر يؤمن بها و يسير بتعاليمها الصحيحة.
فكلاهما يؤمن بالديمقراطية... فهل اتفقت تصرفاتهم؟؟؟ بالطبع لم تتفق لاختلاف تعليمهم مع اتفاق ايمانهم.
بأختصار.. قد يكون الايمان واحد.. و لكن التعليم مختلف..الايمان واحد و التفكير مختلف,... الايمان واحد و الشخصية مختلفة..

اذن إن اردت ان تحكم علي ايماني فلا تحكم علي شخصي.. و ان اردت ان تحكم علي شخصي فلا تحكم علي ايماني.


----------



## Patriot (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي باتريوت
> 
> ماذلت تخلط انت بين الايمان و بين تعاليم الايمان..
> لسبب بسيط جدا...
> ...


 
*حبيبي اعتقد اني وضحت لك وجهة نظري *
*و شكرا لرحابة صدرك و للحوار البناء الذي نتبعه معا *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Patriot قال:


> *اختي الكريمة ارجو ان تتأكدي من معلوماتك اكثر من هذا فالاخ انت الفادي فيما بعد فرق ما بين المسلم و بين المسيحي المنتقص لتعليمات السيد المسيح *
> *و ارجو ايضا الرد على سؤالي للاخ رمزي *
> 
> *بخصوص مصير المسلمين في يوم القيامة*





 انا قلت مفيش فرق بين المسيحي غير المؤمن بلاهوت يسوع و صلبو و قيامتو و بل ثالوث الاقدس و بين المسلم غير المؤمن بكل هاي الاشيا .. بيوم القيامة 


بس في فرق بين شخص مسيحي مؤمن بهاي الشغلات بس مش مطبق تعاليم يسوع المسيح و ايمانو قليل و ناقص و بين مسلم مش مؤمن اصلا بهيدول الاشياء

حكيي ما تناقض مع الاخ انت الفادي


----------



## Patriot (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> انا قلت مفيش فرق بين المسيحي غير المؤمن بلاهوت يسوع و صلبو و قيامتو و بل ثالوث الاقدس و بين المسلم غير المؤمن بكل هاي الاشيا .. بيوم القيامة
> 
> 
> بس في فرق بين شخص مسيحي مؤمن بهاي الشغلات بس مش مطبق تعاليم يسوع المسيح و ايمانو قليل و ناقص و بين مسلم مش مؤمن اصلا بهيدول الاشياء
> ...


 

*طيب اختي الحبيبة *

*مازلت بانتظار جواب عن مصير المسلمين في يوم القيامة من وجهة نظر مسيحية *

*بكل محبة للجميع *


----------



## michael sami (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

اخى الحبيب ...نعم لان المسيحية اساسها المحبه 
اذا سار الئيس(مبارك)وسط المزارعين يوما .... فسيقولون انه يحبنا 
ولكن ماذا يحدث لو اخذ الفاس من احدهم وقام بنفس عمله وتعب مثله وعاش معه فى نفس المنزل ياكل ما ياكله ويشرب ما يشربه........فماذا سنقول عن هذا......
مع الفارق........هذا ما فعله الله سبحلنه وتعالى..فهو الذى خلقنا وهو القادر على كل شىء ......فكيف وهو الله المتواضع لا يستطيع ان ياخذ جسد الانسان الذى خلقه...ليفديه من الخطية


----------



## el3omda2008 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

سلام الرب للجميع
وللجميع لأنه رب الجميع وليس رب فئة دون فئة
رب لجميع الأجناس والأشخاص
رب لم يميز فئة عن أخرى ولا لغة عن أخرى
هو الوحيد الذى له الحق وله القدرة على محاسبة الناس لأنه هو الديَّان وهو العادل

الصديق باتريوت
دعنى يا عزيزى أعرب لك عن تقديرى على أسلوبك اللطيف الذى لم نعتاد عليه من أغلب المسلمين، حتى وإن كان أسلوبك اللطيف هذا لم يخلو من معانى واتهامات بين سطوره ولكن على الأقل فهو مهذب إلى حد بعيد

اسمح لى فى البداية أن أوضح نقطة مهمة فى طلبك، واسمح لى أيضاً أن أتطرق لنقاط فرعية لها صلة بالموضوع عملاً بمبدأ الشىء بالشىء يذكر وهذا لا يعتبر خروجاً عن الموضوع

فأنت طلبت رأى المسيحية فى المسلمين، ولم تطلب الرأى فى الإسلام فى حد ذاته وهناك فارق كبير .. وأيضاً أنت طلبت رأى المسيحية فى المسلمين وليس رأى المسيحيين فى المسلمين وأعتقد أن هناك أيضاً فارق حتى وإن لم يكن كبير

فمثلاً لو قلت لى ما الفارق بين رأيى فى المسلمين ورأيى فى الإسلام سأقول لك أن الفارق شاسع؛ فالمسلمين فى رأيى الشخصى هم بشر عاديين ولدوا وعاشوا وتعلموا للأسف فى ظل تعاليم قاسية فى كل النواحى، ولكن لازال هناك أمل فى أن يفيقوا ويعملوا بعقولهم يوماً ما لا أحسبه بعيداً خصوصاً أنى أتقابل مع العديد منهم الذين نشئوا فى بيئات راقية أجدهم متسامحين إلى حد بعيد، أما من أتعامل معه وأجده يطبق قواعد الإسلام كثيراً فى حياته أجده قليل التسامح شديد العدوانية والكراهية للآخر وإن كنت أعذره لأنه يعمل بتعاليم الدين الذى ولد ونشأ فيه والذى يدعوه لتكفير الجميع وبالتالى وجب عليه قتالهم وسبى نسائهم وتيتيم أطفالهم لحين أن يؤمنوا بهذا الدين أو يدفعوا الجزية وهم مذلولين.

عموماً طلبك كان محدد وهو كما يتضح من عنوان الموضوع وهو المسلمين فى نظر المسيحية .. وبما أنك طلبت رأى المسيحية فهذا الطلب سوف تجد إجابته بوضوح فى مكان واحد فقط بصراحة واستقامة وبدون أى مواربة أو تضارب أو تناقض، هذا المكان هو الكتاب المقدس الذى يتميز وينفرد بميزة عن غيرة من كتب الأديان الأخرى بعدم الملاوعة والمراوغة.

فهناك من بين هذه الكتب التى تأمر أتباعها بقواعد معينة فى فترة ضعف هذا الدين كإباحة شرب الخمر مثلاً أو مصادقة أبناء الديانات الأخرى وإبرام معاهدات سلام معهم ثم حين يشتد عود هذا الدين تلغى هذه القواعد وتحل قواعد موقف القوة محلها عملاً بالمثل الدارج "يتمسكن لحد ما يتمكن" وهذه الطريقة هى ما تعرف بالنسخ، أى أن قاعدة يتم إلغائها بقاعدة أخرى تأتى بعدها حين تسمح بها الظروف.

أما الكتاب المقدس فهو ذلك الكتاب الذى لا مراوغة فيه، وبدايته مثل نهايته، وكلمة الحق فيه لا رجعة فيها حتى وإن كانت نتيجتها هى الموت والاستشهاد، ولتقرأ هذا جلياً فى قصة يوحنا المعمدان الذى قدم رقبته ثمناً لقول الحق.

فكما أوضحت لك أن رأى المسيحية فى المسلمين واضح فى الكتاب المقدس ولم تكن هناك حاجة لسؤالك هذا هنا يا عزيزى، وكان يجدر بك أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لأنه سيوفر لك كل الإجابات التى تتساءل عنها، أما سؤالك هنا فكان يجب أن يكون عن رأى المسيحيين فى المسلمين لأنه حتما سوف يختلف، لأن المسيحى هو إنسان يتأثر بلا شك بالبيئة المحيطة به من مجتمع وظروف ومواقف، وصدقنى ستجد رد أغلب المسيحيين أنهم يحبون المسلمين كما علمهم دينهم وكتابهم المقدس الذى يشدد على وجوب محبة كل الناس وخصوصاً الغرباء والأعداء، لأن أى ميزة للمسيحى فى أن يحب من يحبه، فحتى الأشرار يحبون من يحبونهم، ولكن المسيحى وحده يتميز بقدرته على محبة حتى أعداءه، وفى هذا اعتراف من الكتاب المقدس بوجود أعداء للمسيحيين ولكن عليهم محبة أولئك الأعداء. ولكن كما يحب المسيحيين أخوانهم المسلمين هذا لا يمنع أنهم يجدونهم فى كثير من الأحيان أعداء لهم حين يجدونهم يستبيحوا دمائهم ونسائهم وأموالهم، وبطبيعة الإنسان الضعيفة وكما أن المسلمين يعتبرون المسيحيين كفاراً لأنهم لا يؤمنون بإلههم ورسولهم كذلك المسيحيين يبادلون المسلمين نفس الشعور حتى وإن كان شعوراً دفيناً لا أساس كتابى له، لأنه كما أورد لك الأخوة سلفاً أن المسيحى لا يجب أن يدين غيره لأن الديَّان هو الله تعالى وحده، ولكن كثرة اتهام المسلمين لنا باطلاً بأننا نعبد ثلاثة آلهة وأن السيد المسيح ما هو إلا نبى يجعلنا نبادلهم نفس الاتهام ولكن يقيناً بأن نبيهم كما قال الكتاب المقدس هو من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يضلون الناس

هناك الكثير من النقاط عن نظرة كل طرف للآخر ممكن أن نتناولها بالتفصيل إن أردت، ولكن يكفى هذا الآن وللحديث بقية أن أردت

وإن كنت أتمنى شىء آخر لعلك تتفهمه، وهو أن تدعو أبناء دينك من العقلاء أمثالك أن يكتفوا بعلاقتهم بالله بينهم وبينه، وأن يتركوا غيرهم لإيمانه وعلاقته بالله لأنهم أحرار كما أنكم أحرار، وإن رأيت عكس ذلك فى أنك محق فى كبت حرية الآخر فى عبادته وإيمانه وأن عليك بأن تقاتل من لا يؤمن بإلهك ولا يعبد من تعبد ورسولك ولا يحرمون ما يحرمه دينك فأنت بذلك تقر بأن الله خلقك فى درجة أعلى منهم وبذلك أن تقر بأن الله تعالى غير عادل وقد خلق بشر ليعذبهم

صدقنى لو تعاملتم مع الآخر بالمودة والحسنى لأحبكم الآخر أما المعاملة بالكراهية والعنف والتعصب والتطرف فسوف تزيد من كراهية الآخر لك أما المحبة فسوف تبادلها المحبة وهو ما يتمناه أى عاقل


----------



## Patriot (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



el3omda2008 قال:


> سلام الرب للجميع
> وللجميع لأنه رب الجميع وليس رب فئة دون فئة
> رب لجميع الأجناس والأشخاص
> رب لم يميز فئة عن أخرى ولا لغة عن أخرى
> ...


 

*حبيبي بغض النظر عن الحوادث التي جرت في السابق فهناك الان عدو اهم للجميع *
*نحن جميعا نعيش في بلدان عربية و هدفنا هو التعايش بسلام الى ان يحين الموعد و تكشف كافة الحقائق و ان غدا لناظره قريب *

*عموما لم تخبرني في نهاية الامر رأي المسيحية في المسلمين *
*ماذا سيكون مصيرهم في يوم القيامة *

*بكل محبة و امل فعلا ان تستر نقاشاتنا على هذا المنوال من الادب في التعامل و الحوار *


----------



## el3omda2008 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

*جميل نعمل بطريقتك وناخد الموضوع واحدة واحدة*



Patriot قال:


> اهلا بك حبيبي العمدة في هذا الموضوع و شكرا لك لتسميتي بالصديق و هذا شرف اعتز به
> 
> *عزيزى باتريوت لا داعى للشكر فما قلته يوجد فى المسيحية ما هو أفضل منه، ولكن ما نجده من معاملة سيئة من المسلمين يجعلنا نتوقف عن تقديم تسامح المسيحية اللامحدود، فمثلاً المسلمين عليهم ألا يلقوا حتى السلام على من يمرون عليهم إلا لو كانوا من المسلمين أيضاً، وإن قابلوا نصرانياً أو يهودياً فعليهم أن يضطروهم إلى أضيق الطريق*
> 
> ...


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Patriot قال:


> *طيب اختي الحبيبة *
> 
> *مازلت بانتظار جواب عن مصير المسلمين في يوم القيامة من وجهة نظر مسيحية *
> 
> *بكل محبة للجميع *





 بكل بساطة .. يسوع قال : " من لم يؤمن بي دين و من آمن لم يدن " 

فبلاش تسميات المسلمين و المسيحيين و هيك .. الشخص المؤمن بيسوع الماشي بتعاليمو و بمحبتو حتى لو كان بل جنسية مسلم هوة رح يخلص


----------



## el3omda2008 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> بكل بساطة .. يسوع قال : " من لم يؤمن بي دين و من آمن لم يدن "
> 
> فبلاش تسميات المسلمين و المسيحيين و هيك .. الشخص المؤمن بيسوع الماشي بتعاليمو و بمحبتو حتى لو كان بل جنسية مسلم هوة رح يخلص





*

عزيزتى أم دانييل
كلامك معناه جميل وهدفه رائع
ولكن كما قال الكتاب 

[Q-BIBLE]
بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا و ما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير

(مت  5 :  37)

[/Q-BIBLE]

فكيف يكون مسلم ويؤمن بإلوهية السيد المسيح كما تقولين يا عزيزتى؟!

فكما ورد فى العددين:

[q-bible]

قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا

(يو  11 :  25)

[/q-bible]

و


[q-bible]
من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السماوات

(مت  10 :  33)

[/q-bible]

فلا توجد أنصاف حقائق فى كلام الله
لم يقل يسوع أنه "قيامة" بل قال "القيامة" وهى معرفة بـ "ال" .. أى لا قيامة غيره
وكذلك لم يقل أنه "حياة" بل قال "الحياة" .. أى لا حياة غيره

إذا من لم يؤمن به فليس له حياة ولا قيامة

فمهما كانت أخلاقياته ولكن ينكر السيد المسيح فلا رجاء له لأنه سوف يُنكَر أمام الله

لكِ تحياتى على محبتك للناس يا أم دانييل

فأنتِ لا تريدين إحراج أى إنسان

ولكن لا مجاملة على حساب حق الرب



أعتقد بذلك أنى أجبتك يا عزيزى باتريوت عن السؤال الذى قلت أنك تعرف إجابته وتريد تزكرتنا به.

هل هذه الإجابة هى ما كنت تريدنا أن نتزكره؟!

لعل الآن الصورة واضحة بدون رتوش أو مجاملات*


----------



## Patriot (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

*اخواني الاحباء *

*شكرا لكل من اجاب على استفساري *


*و لي استفسار اخر ارجو ان تحيبوا عليه برجابة صدر *

*المعروف ان العهد القديم هو التوراة الخاص باليهود  *
*و لكن من المعروف ايضا ان اليهود لا يأمنون بالسيد المسيح ابدا و لا باي شكل من الاشكال *
*و هو بالنسبة لهم ابن زنا و العياذ بالله و هم ايضا يعتقدون ان السيد المسيح المبشر به في العهد القديم لم يأتي بعد و انما سيأتي و يدين العالم في نهاية هذا العالم و يحق العدل و احقاق العدل سيكون بإبادتنا نحن المسلمين و انتم المسيحيين لأننا اّمنا بمعتقدات تختلف تماما عن معتقداتهم و بالتالي هم يعتبروننا كفارا نحن و انتم *

*هنا اجد سؤالين *

*1 - هل سيكون مصير اليهود في القيامة كمصيرنا نحن المسلمين حسب ما اكد الاخ العمدة *
*2 - هل من المنطقي ان نتساوى نحن المسلمين اللذين نؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو كلمة من الله و نبي كريم و جاء بطريقة ان نفخ الله من روحه في رحم السيدة مريم العذراء الطاهرة البتول مع اليهود اللذين يقولون ان السيد المسيح هو ابن زنا و هل سوف نلقى في بحيرة النار و الكبريت معهم ؟!!!!!!*


----------



## انت الفادي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



Patriot قال:


> *اخواني الاحباء *
> 
> *شكرا لكل من اجاب على استفساري *
> 
> ...




عزيزي باتريوت..
مع احترامي لك.. ولكن لم يقل اليهود في يوما من الايام ان السيد المسيح ابن زنا للاسباب التالية:

كانت مريم مخطوبة ليوسف النجار  و كانت تسكن معه و لكن لم يدخل عليها..فعندما حبلت مريم العزراء بالسيد المسيح لم يشك احد في مريم لانها كانت بالفعل مخطوبة الي يوسف و بالتالي اعتقد اليهود ان السيد المسيح ابن يوسف النجار..
ارجع الي الكتاب المقدس و اقرأ هذا الكلام.. 
معلومة اليك: لا يعترف اليهود بميلاد السيد المسيح الاعجازي بل يعتقدون انه نتاج معاشرة بين يوسف زوجها و بينها..
لانهم يوم يؤمنون بميلاده الاعجازي لن يصبحوا يهود بعد.

يعني بطريقة اخري..  امرأة متزوجة (الخطوبة تعني عقد الزواج و يمكن الدخول ايضا دون مانع) و حبلت و انجبت.. و زوجها ماذال محتفظ بها و يعامل الطفل بمحبة ابوية خالصة..بل و اعطاه اسمه... بالاضافة انه مشهود لهذه المرأة بالطهارة و العفة.. و كل اقاربها يعرفونها..
فلمن يكون هذا الابن؟؟؟؟ اليس من لمنطق يكون لابيه و امه؟؟؟
اذن ما الداعي الذي يدفع اليهود الي الاعتقاد ان السيد المسيح ليس ابن يوسف؟؟
و يجب ان تلاحظ يا عزيزي... انت تعترف بأن يوسف النجار انسان طاهر و شريف و مؤمن... و بالتالي لو كان يوسف نفسه يشك في مريم لام احتفظ بها..
و هذا ما يعرفه اليهود ايضا.. بمعني انه حتي لو شك اليهود في شئ.. فبقاء مريم مع يوسف الرجل الشريف هذا ينفي و ينهي اي تهمة قد توجه اليها..
يعني بكل الاحوال كان من المستحيل ان يتهم احد مريم العزراء بالزنا..
فمن اين اتيت انت بهذه الفكرة؟؟

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك نفسه.. عزيزي... بعد مجئ السيد المسيح لم يعد وجود لليهودية او ديانات او اي شئ اخر.. فساوت المسيحية بين الناس جميعا في جنسياتهم و اشكالهم  و الوانهم..و اصبح هناك فرق واحد فقط وهو مؤمن او غير مؤمن.. فهذا ما قلناه نحن مرارا و تكرارا في المنتدي...
و لكن لماذا نقول نحن كمسييحيين انه هناك يهود او مسلمين او وثنيين او او او؟؟؟
لماذا نطلق علي انفسنا لفظ مسيحيين؟؟
لفظ مسيحيين ليس ديانة  بل هو ايمان فقط .. و هو لتوضيح نوعية ايماني فأنا مؤمن بالسيد المسيح مخلص.. و لذلك اسمي مسيحي نسبة الي السيد المسيح..  لكن لو رجعت الي الكتاب المقدس لوجدت ان الكتاب اطلق علينا جماعة المؤمنين.
اذن بالنسبة لله.. من وجهة نظره... لا يوجد مسلم او مسيحي او يهودي او بوذي او هندوسي.. بل يوجد مؤمن او غير مؤمن..
فالله لا يتعصب الي فئة او ديانة معينة دون الاخري..الله يريد فقط منا ان نؤمن به..
فكيف تؤمن بالله و انت لا تؤمن بالسيد المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد؟؟؟
اذن انت لا تؤمن به.. و لذلك 
كل من لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح بأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد و يعمل بكلامه و تعاليمه ليس له نصيب في ملكوت الله..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



el3omda2008 قال:


> *
> 
> عزيزتى أم دانييل
> كلامك معناه جميل وهدفه رائع
> ...





مش قصدي مسلم يعني مسلم حقيقي او مسلم مؤمن بل قرآن او مسلم مؤمن بمحمد طبعا لاء 

قصدي مسلم بل جنسية و الاسم فقط


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

رجاءا بدون ردود خارجية
تم حذف اخر رد ل patriot و الرد عليه
الرجاء الألتزام بمسار الموضوع و لا تدفعوني للتدخل اداريا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## el3omda2008 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



My Rock قال:


> رجاءا بدون ردود خارجية
> تم حذف اخر رد ل patriot و الرد عليه
> الرجاء الألتزام بمسار الموضوع و لا تدفعوني للتدخل اداريا
> 
> سلام و نعمة



للأسف ماينفعش أبداً نلاقى مسلم حواره موضوعى يتكلم ويرد زى مابنعمل
للأسف كل المسلمين طريقتهم واحدة، يبقى فاكر إنه هيزنق المسيحى بالأسئلة الجبارة الفتاكة التى ينبرى عقله الجهبز لها، ولما يلاقى إنها أسئلة جوفاء أو على أقل تقدير معروفة ومنقولة من قرون مضت وإن الإجابات عليها واضحة وجلية وإن أغلب المسيحيين قادرين على الجواب بطريقة هادئة ومقنعة يبدأ فى الهبل والشتيمة

بيفكرنى بعمرو أديب من كام يوم فى القاهرة اليوم هو والعوا وعمارة لما لم يجدوا طريقة لإيقاف القمص زكريا بطرس من فضح الإسلام ورسوله تحولوا للتهديد والوعيد ولأنهم يشكون فى إمكانية الوصول إليه قاموا بتحريم المشاهدين من مشاهدة قناة الحياة باعتبار إن مشاهدتها حرام من وجهة نظرهم

إنها محنة العقل فى الإسلام كما قالها القمص زكريا بطرس

لو المسلم شغل عقله بتحصل حاجة من إتنين، يا إما يفهم الإسلام على حقيقته وينتفض عنه، أو لو كان شخص عنيد بينقلب فهمه لحقيقة الإسلام بالعدوانية على الآخرين بسبهم أو حتى بسفك دمهم

هذه هى محنة العقل فى الإسلام

:new5:


----------



## شبل الإسلام (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

pateriot
نحن المسلمين عندنا من ليس بمسلم فهو كافر لأن الله عزوجل يقول في كتابه الكريم(ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلاً يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين) إذن فهو كافر

وبالنسبة للضآلين فهم أتاهم الشرع لكن بدلوه وحرفوه (هذا من منظور إسلامي)


----------



## el3omda2008 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*



شبل الإسلام قال:


> pateriot
> نحن المسلمين عندنا من ليس بمسلم فهو كافر لأن الله عزوجل يقول في كتابه الكريم(ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلاً يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين) إذن فهو كافر
> 
> وبالنسبة للضآلين فهم أتاهم الشرع لكن بدلوه وحرفوه (هذا من منظور إسلامي)





*ومن الذى قال لك أن هذا كلام الله؟*


----------



## Patriot (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

الاخ الحبيب العمدة 

اذا كنت لا تؤمن بكلام القراّن فهذا ليس معناه انه ليس كلام الله 

عموما بعد ان اصبح حذف ردودي امرا سهلا بالنسبة للمشرفين لا يسعني ان اقول الا 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 

عموما اعتقد ان ردي المحذوف وصلك الى بريدك الالكتروني ارجو ان تجيبني عليه على الخاص ان امكن


----------



## peace_86 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاجل - المسلمين في نظر المسيحية - شارك برأيك*

*لم أفهم ماتريده من هذا الموضوع يا باتريوت 
سوى أنك لن ترتاح إلا إذا قلنا عنك كافراً..
وبذلك نتساوى نحن وأنتم في : اللا أخلاقية

قلنا وأجبنا عدة مرات بأن المسيحية لا تنظر إلى أي مخلوق بأنه كافراً..
بل يكفي أن نقول بأنه غير مؤمن..
فالملحد والمسلم واليهودي والبوذي والمسيحي بالإسم...
هم غير مؤمنين

أما المسيحيين الذين ينفذون أقوال الرب يسوع.. أو حتى المسلم أو ملحد الذي يقوم بمتطلبات الإنجيل..
فهم مؤمنين مؤمنين..

لا أدري ما الغاية من هذا الموضوع يا عزيزي..
أجبنا وقلنا بأنكم كمسلمين لستم بكفرة..
لأننا كبشر لا نحدد الكفار.. بل هو أمر عائد لله فقط..

ثم أجدك تقول: هل هذا يعني بأني مؤمناً ولست كافراً؟
قلنا لا.. وأجبنا مئات المرات..
وأنت مازلت تريد ان تخيرنا بين أن نلفظ عليكم لفظ الكفار أو المؤمنين.. لا خيار ثالث لنا!!!

وقد إندهشت جداً وأنا أقرأ ردودك وقلت في نفسي:
أحقاً باتريوت يسأل هذه الأسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يسوع يباركك عزيزي..
وارجو أن تصل رسالتي إليك بالطريقة التي أريدها.*

*أخوكـ..*


----------

